# [PCW-S] Microsoft: Illegale Vista-Kopien sind nutzlos



## Newsfeed (15 November 2006)

Kaum hatte Microsoft die Fertigstellung von Windows Vista und Office 2007 verkündet, konnte man auch schon die ersten Kopien des Betriebssystems und der Office-Suite von P2P-Tauschbörsen herunterladen. Jetzt hat sich Microsoft zu den Vista-Kopien geäußert. Mit der Kernaussage: Sie sind nahezu nutzlos.

Weiterlesen...


----------

